

Elegance and Power in Haskell - muriithi
http://research.swtch.com/2008/02/elegance-and-power.html

======
tel
The parallels between mathematics and Haskell were what initially drew me to
learn the language.

If you're looking for a 100-year language, it can't hurt to keep an eye on
math. It's kind of like a lisp first written 3000 years ago.

